
Fantasy Maps That Put the World’s Tallest Mountains Side by Side - Thevet
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/maps-of-the-tallest-mountains
======
dotancohen
This was actually a fascinating read. The mountains are normalized to a
generic pyramid shape, not for simplicity of comparison among them, but rather
because most mountains that can be seen as a whole from the ground are
pyramid-shaped volcanoes.

------
AceyMan
This calls for me to cite by super most favorite page in all of Wikipedia:
_topographic prominence_.

See,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topographic_prominence?wprov=s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topographic_prominence?wprov=sfla1)

/Acey

------
shkkmo
To see the full resolution image:
[https://media.davidrumsey.com/MediaManager/srvr?mediafile=/J...](https://media.davidrumsey.com/MediaManager/srvr?mediafile=/JP2K/RUMSEY~8~1/162/11124045.jp2&x=0&y=0&width=12000&height=7800&level=0)

